# Finally! First time hives now occupied



## pmac81 (Oct 11, 2014)

Finally got my bees. 2 hives set up from 5 frame nucs. Got the bees from Schawee (as seen on youtube with JP the Beeman). My 7 year old was extremely excited and even though she has said she was only going to help hand me things that I need and didn't want to actually touch the bees, Schawee managed to get her to help move frames from the nuc to the hive. Wish I had gotten pics of the amazing brood pattern but I was excited to finally have my bees and also speechless that my daughter was handling them. From what she said that she's planning on making with soap, candles, and honey, I see that 2 hives weren't enough to start with, so I hope to do some splits later on and increase my numbers. Will be doing my first inspection in about 3 weeks to give the girls time to get established in their new homes and build up some, and will post pics when I do.


----------

